# Tahmin edin!



## dcx97

Hello,

I was on my way home and a Turkish friend of mine asked me where I was going. It was perfectly obvious to him that I was going home because I was almost in front of my house and was walking toward it. I think he was just trying to strike up a conversation. Anyway, I replied, "Tahmin edin!"
He told me he understand I was trying to say, "Guess!" but added that the verb "tahmin etmek" was not used in this way in Turkish.

My question is: how would a native speaker naturally say "Guess!" in this situation or a similar situation, e.g. when asked how old he was or what he did for a living?

Thanks.


----------



## CHovek

Tahmin et : tekil kullanım
Tahmin edin :  çoğul veya kibar tekil kullanım
Tahmin ediniz: kibar çoğul veya fazla kibar tekil kullanım
Tahmin ediver: çabukluk bildiren bildiren tekil kullanım
Tahmin ediverin: çabukluk bildiren çoğul veya kibar tekil kullanım
Tahmin ediveriniz: çabukluk bildiren kibar çoğul veya fazla kibar tekil kullanım


----------



## dcx97

Oh, so "tahmin etmek" _is_ used in this situation?


----------



## CHovek

dcx97 said:


> Oh, so "tahmin etmek" _is_ used in this situation?


Yes ,but "sence!" might be a better option.( I assume you said it to your friend in a sarcastic way like "Don't you see where I'm going!")


----------



## dcx97

I see. What does "Sence!" mean? I think it means "in your opinion".
Bence = In my opinion


----------



## CHovek

dcx97 said:


> I see. What does "Sence!" mean? I think it means "in your opinion".
> Bence = In my opinion


spot on!


----------



## dcx97

So when someone asks you something very obvious and you reply "Sence!", you're saying "What do you think? Isn't it obvious?"


----------



## CHovek

dcx97 said:


> So when someone asks you something very obvious and you reply "Sence!", you're saying "What do you think? Isn't it obvious?"


Yes.


----------



## dcx97

Thanks.


----------

